# FOSHAN | Projects & Construction



## Shiruba (Oct 9, 2008)

Foshan is a city on the south-west border of Guangzhou. Local authorities are planning to "merge" the two cities. A result of that plan is the cross city Subway (Guangfo Line) that has open in 2010. Some Asian Games Venues were located in Foshan.

Foshan is the 10th City in China to have subway.

Here some planned and on-going projects.

*
1. Foshan Lingnang Tiandi 佛山岭南天地*

source: http://www.shuionland.com/sol/tabid/812/Default.aspx

Situated at the centre of Zumiao Donghua Lane of Foshan, "Foshan Lingnan Tiandi" has a planned site area of approximately 650,000 sq.m. with a planned gross floor area of approximately 1.64 million sq.m. To facilitate Foshan’s long-term sustainable development, Shui On Land will preserve Foshan’s tradition as the hometown of Cantonese Opera, pottery art, martial arts and authentic Chinese food, and blend it with fashionable elements and modern facilities for a quality city-core integrated development.

With reference to the successful model of Shanghai Taipingqiao Redevelopment Project, this project will encompass residential and office buildings, as well as retail, hotel, F&B, entertainment, tourism and cultural facilities. Shui On Land will also apply its unique experience in the redevelopment of Shikumen buildings to this project with an aim to preserve and modify the traditional Lingnan-style architectures in Zumiao Donghua Lane. It will showcase a perfect integration of commercial value and historical heritage from the outlook to the cultural ambience.
























































*2. Foshan Dongping New Town (CBD) 佛山东平新城*
source: http://www.fsnewcity.gov.cn/xinchengdongtai/201008/t20100827_1722251.htm



















other masterplan 











*3. Foshan Subway*
very large map


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like the lowrise part  With all the little homes. But those towers sure as hell look nice too. Looks like another huge project for China.:cheers:


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Shùndé Wànkē Zhōngxīn 顺德万科中心*




























The tallest of the towers will have 61 floors and stand at 210 meters.


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Shùndé lǜdì zhōngxīn 顺德绿地中心*


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Fúshān lǜdì zhōngxīn èr qí 佛山绿地中心二期*


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Fúshān héng dà sūníng guǎngchǎng 佛山恒大苏宁广场*


----------



## Martijn (Oct 11, 2002)

DuShe Architecture Design Completes Foshan Vanke Yiduhui In China

https://archello.com/project/foshan-vanke-yiduhui 
*DuShe Architecture Design Completes Foshan Vanke Yiduhui In China*
Dushe Architectural Design as Architects


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone

Located in the Qiandeng Lake area, which is the most beautiful place in the Nanhai, Foshan. Also, close to the core area of the Guangzhou-Foshan metropolitan area and seamlessly connects with Guangzhou.

The Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, where the Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone is located, is the most active economic sector in the world today, and Foshan, where it relies, is a world-famous manufacturing hub. The unique location advantage, strong industrial support, strong private capital, and excellent business environment constitute the sunshine and rain for the rapid growth of the financial high-tech zone.

Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone has attracted the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Intensive Operation Center (Foshan), PICC South Information Center, GF Financial Center, AIA Financial Center, HSBC Global Operation Center, KPMG Global Shared Service Center, Haisheng Financial Leasing, Zhongke Wo Tu More than 1,300 financial institutions and well-known enterprises such as funds and Foshan Financial Holding Futures have settled down with a total investment of more than 200 billion yuan. The projects cover high-end service formats such as banking, insurance, securities, service outsourcing, private equity venture capital, financial leasing, and financial technology. It has attracted more than 60,000 financial and technological talents for employment and settlement, and Mandarin, Cantonese and English are their working languages.

Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone is the first comprehensive pilot zone for financial, technological and industrial integration and innovation in Guangdong, and the first “Internet + Mass-Creation Financial Demonstration Zone” in the country. With the strength and background accumulated over the years, Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone is building a 1.8 square kilometers Qiandeng Lake Venture Capital Town, making it a venture capital center on the west bank of the Pearl River and a financial leasing regional center on the west bank of the Pearl River. Realize all-round cooperation in technology, capital, creativity, talents and manufacturing in the Pearl River Delta, boost the healthy development of the advanced equipment manufacturing industry on the west bank of the Pearl River, and contribute strong financial power to Foshan to build a national manufacturing innovation center facing the world.



园区概况 - 广东金融高新区


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5

Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5

Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Foshan New Town


Located in the southeast of Foshan city center, it spans Shiwan Town Street, Chancheng District, Lecong Town, Shunde District, and Chencun Town, Shunde District. The area is south of Foshan Avenue, south of Tongji Road, west of Nanhai Avenue (Huayang Road), The area north of the S82 South Ring Section of the original Foshan First Ring Road (now the S5 Foshan Expressway Section of Guangtai/Guangming Expressway) has a total planned area of 88.6 square kilometers.

In 2008, in order to speed up the implementation of the Guangzhou-Foshan city-wide strategy, the Foshan Municipal Government further made the decision to “extend the south and the east” of Foshan New City. The total planned area of Foshan New City reached 88.6 square kilometers, of which the north area is located in Shiwan Town Street, Chancheng District. It covers an area of 26.5 square kilometers; the southern area is located in the east of Lecong Town, Shunde District, the west of Chencun Town, Shunde District, the west of Beijiao Town, Shunde District, and the north of Leliu Town, Shunde District, with an area of 62.1 square kilometers. The general planning scope of Foshan New Town after extending from south to east is: from the planned extension of Nanhai Avenue in the east to Huanzhen West Road, Beijiao Town, in the south, from Sanle Road to the S82 South Ring Section of the original Foshan First Ring Road (now Guangtai/ Guangming Expressway S5 Foshan Expressway Section) and the original Foshan First Ring S82 South Extension (now Guangfo Jiangzhu Expressway S47 Foshan Expressway Section), the north is bounded by Tongji Road in Chancheng District, and the west is bounded by S121 South of Foshan Avenue.




























打造广佛融合发展引领区！佛山三龙湾发展总体规划正式印发_广州日报大洋网






news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 爱佛小陈 from gaoloumi 2022-4


FOSHAN New Town


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo from gaoloumi 2022-4


FOSHAN New Town


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by canwong from gaoloumi 2022-4

Guangdong Financial High-tech Zone



















The far side of the below photo: Guangzhou Skyline


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by Eangel from gaoloumi 2021

Foshan New Town


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by Eangel from gaoloumi 2021

Foshan New Town


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by Eangel from gaoloumi 2021

Foshan New Town


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by Eangel from gaoloumi 2021

Foshan New Town


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by Eangel from gaoloumi 2021

Foshan New Town


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by Eangel from gaoloumi 2021

Foshan New Town


----------

